# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  First Time On ECA Stack!! (Unbelievable)

## falco21

This is my first time doing an ECA Stack (Bronkaid (25mg) and Caffeine Pills (200mg)), well really an EC Stack. I am not taking the aspirin. Did a lot of research and it seems the aspirin hasn't been proven to do anything and taking it 3x a day everyday seems a little harsh on the stomach. Anyways. I have been on this stack for about a week now, and the feeling is absolutely insane!! I take each dose 3x a day and the energy boost is incredible. It feels almost as if I am constantly on cocaine. lmao I also take one of the doses when I first wake up and I go for a run right after. I went from struggling to get through a 30 minute workout, as I hate running, to being able to run at 8.5mph for 45 minutes easily. There is one thing that is bothering the crap out of me though. I seem to have ZERO appetite anymore. I know this is probably what it is supposed to do, but if I do not remind myself or force myself to eat, I can go the whole day and not be hungry at all. Is this normal for doing this stack? I do not want to put my body into "starvation mode", but I seem to not be hungry ever.

----------


## scotty51312

what makes you think the asprin doesnt' do anything?

----------


## jtuner77

> This is my first time doing an ECA Stack (Bronkaid (25mg) and Caffeine Pills (200mg)), well really an EC Stack. I am not taking the aspirin. Did a lot of research and it seems the aspirin hasn't been proven to do anything and taking it 3x a day everyday seems a little harsh on the stomach. Anyways. I have been on this stack for about a week now, and the feeling is absolutely insane!! I take each dose 3x a day and the energy boost is incredible. It feels almost as if I am constantly on cocaine. lmao I also take one of the doses when I first wake up and I go for a run right after. I went from struggling to get through a 30 minute workout, as I hate running, to being able to run at 8.5mph for 45 minutes easily. There is one thing that is bothering the crap out of me though. I seem to have ZERO appetite anymore. I know this is probably what it is supposed to do, but if I do not remind myself or force myself to eat, I can go the whole day and not be hungry at all. Is this normal for doing this stack? I do not want to put my body into "starvation mode", but I seem to not be hungry ever.


Some people suffer the loss of appetite but I would just tell you to force it down. ECA stacks work well for most people.

----------


## falco21

Well I read in a lot of research done, that the aspirin has not shown any real benefit in the stack. Plus, I do not think it is a very good idea to be taking that much aspirin a day. Personally, I do not want something to happen to my stomach, which I tend to have a very sensitive one. lol. 

It's also hard to tell right now if there has been any difference with my body, as it has only been a week on the stack, but I definitely feel different. Plus the increase I am able to do now in cardio will definitely help. I am also doing it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Well I read in a lot of research done, that the aspirin has not shown any real benefit in the stack. Plus, I do not think it is a very good idea to be taking that much aspirin a day. Personally, I do not want something to happen to my stomach, which I tend to have a very sensitive one. lol. 
> 
> It's also hard to tell right now if there has been any difference with my body, as it has only been a week on the stack, but I definitely feel different. Plus the increase I am able to do now in cardio will definitely help. I am also doing it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


I can tell you the reasons why the "old school" reasons for dosing aspirin at 325 mg per dose were put into application and why they were essntially incorrect or at the very least off base as far as dosages and intended effect. 
1-It was thought that aspirin could act as an uncoupling agent - which it can -however the dosage required for it to do so would be much greaterr than 325 mg/dose and would in fact be toxic. So that was incorrect.
2-There were studies that showed 325mgs of aspirin reduced circadian induced cortisol release. It in fact does - however this type of cortisol release is not responsible for the negative effects some in these circles associate with cortisol. Stress induced cortisol release is responsible for the effects we need be concerned with.

Now 2 reasons why you should include 82mgs of entreric aspirin (no adverse stomach effects).


1- Ephderine stimulates the release of adrenaline - this increases the release of a substance called vasopressin. Vasopressin indcuces cortisol release. If you think about it- it makes sense - stress = adrenaline sugre =cortisol release. So basically ephedrine induces somewhat of a "false stressed" signal to the body resulkting in increased cortisol. More recent studies have shown that low dose aspirin inhbits vasopressin realease - thus lowering cortisol. 

2- Increased adrenergic activity (which epedrine causes) results in increased hemostatic (clotting ) effects. Low dose asprin reduces this potential danger.

So imo include low dose 82 mg enteric aspirin with your ec stack. You can pick some up at the dollar store.

----------


## falco21

Great information!! I will add this into the stack. I knew I read somewhere that it wasn't good taking in that much aspirin.

----------


## scotty51312

> I can tell you the reasons why the* "old school" reasons for dosing aspirin at 325 mg* per dose were put into application and why they were essntially incorrect or at the very least off base as far as dosages and intended effect. 
> 1-It was thought that aspirin could act as an uncoupling agent - which it can -however the dosage required for it to do so would be much greaterr than 325 mg/dose and would in fact be toxic. So that was incorrect.
> 2-There were studies that showed 325mgs of aspirin reduced circadian induced cortisol release. It in fact does - however this type of cortisol release is not responsible for the negative effects some in these circles associate with cortisol. Stress induced cortisol release is responsible for the effects we need be concerned with.
> 
> Now 2 reasons why you should include 82mgs of entreric aspirin (no adverse stomach effects).
> 
> 
> 1- Ephderine stimulates the release of adrenaline - this increases the release of a substance called vasopressin. Vasopressin indcuces cortisol release. If you think about it- it makes sense - stress = adrenaline sugre =cortisol release. So basically ephedrine induces somewhat of a "false stressed" signal to the body resulkting in increased cortisol. More recent studies have shown that low dose aspirin inhbits vasopressin realease - thus lowering cortisol. 
> 
> ...


I've been spliting a 325mg asprin in half for the ECA stack twice a day, I don't seem to have any stomach problems, my lipids are better than ever, and my blood pressure for the first time in a few years is not even pre-hypertensive even while on the stack. Ofcourse a lot of this probably has to do with a cleaner diet, I was just curious what peoples reasons for not taking the asprin were.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> I've been spliting a 325mg asprin in half for the ECA stack twice a day, I don't seem to have any stomach problems, my lipids are better than ever, and my blood pressure for the first time in a few years is not even pre-hypertensive even while on the stack. Ofcourse a lot of this probably has to do with a cleaner diet, I was just curious what peoples reasons for not taking the asprin were.


I understand. I was explaining to him why i felt he should include it. Also since he said he has stomach issues i wanted to point out that would not be an issue with enteric aspirin.
To your point:
It was dropped because the original recommended dosage is 325mg aspirin / 25 ephedrine/200caffeine. At this dosage thats almost 1000mgs aspirin/day. That much aspirin is not healthy to take for any duration- thus people decided to drop it. However I do think its prudent to include aspirin at the dosage and for the reasons i recommended. I dont think 325mgs/day you are using would be bad - however i also think that the same benfits would be achieved with 82 mgs per dose.

----------


## M302_Imola

Good stuff Jimmy!

----------

